# My Ball Python



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok... my worst fear is SNAKES. 

I'm all itchy now LOL


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice looking Python... I used to think I wanted one, but my wife convinced me that I really don't (that means she said NO WAY!).


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> Ok... my worst fear is SNAKES.
> I'm all itchy now LOL


Snakes for you....spiders for me. I'm practically phobic about spiders. I often have nightmares about spiders crawling on me, and I wake my wife up late at night when I jump out of bed....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Beautiful coloring on the python. My fear: scorpions!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> My fear: scorpions!


No chance of scorpians up here, so I've never even thought to worry about them. But the spiders we have aren't dangerous...so I'm not sure where my fear of them came from.

Any idea how embarrassing it can be to have your youngest kid come kill a spider for you?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have always wanted a pet snake. The perfect pet. Drop in a mouse once in a while...

No kenneling needed. And I love the way they feel. Tim wont have nothing to do with snakes though. 

We have had rats and lizards. Lost our pet rat in my brother in law's house once. Had to knock down a bit of wall to get him out. Tim didn't like that either. He never cared for rats.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Forgot to mention that the snake is beautiful and I love his home. Looks very snake comfy.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I love snakes! My only fear is needles


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> He never cared for rats.


I love pet rats...but not wild "city" type rats. One house we lived in had issues with rats, and I was always worried about the kids... We had a little alligator lizard I had found at work years ago. He lived forever.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

very nice snake....how do your pets get along??!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My wife has always threatened me that if I get a snake, she gets a tarantula..... I say fine, let's keep them in the same cage...


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> My wife has always threatened me that if I get a snake, she gets a tarantula..... I say fine, let's keep them in the same cage...


----------



## Reise's Fajha (Feb 21, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> I have always wanted a pet snake. The perfect pet. Drop in a mouse once in a while...
> No kenneling needed. And I love the way they feel.


EXACTLY!!! Such an easy pet to take care of and since I have had him since he was about 7 inches...hes very nice and loves to be held.  
I have friends who are terrified of snakes but sooner or later they really warm up to "Mitch" after they see how nice he is.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

No way i would ever warm up to a snake. Around 50 years I watched a movie on OUR TV, which we had had less than a year and I have been scared to death of snakes ever since. It was a one of those huge mansions up on the cliff over looking the sea crashing into rocks (I always thinkg of like maine coast) and these guys make a hole in the wall into this woman's bedroom and slipped a snake in. She was standing by her bed and the snake bit her and killed her. it was a Momba or something like that.

well, that so terrified me that to this day if I get at night to go to the bathroom i can not walk along the side of the bed and get in normal (in the dark of course). I hop in from the end. i know there are no snakes under the bed--the girls would have a fit if there were. maybe spiders, but no snake. Yet I still HAVE to get in from the end and not walk along the side.


----------



## spidey46x2 (Apr 4, 2006)

Beautiful Ball Python. I have one too - also 4 years old. His name is Raven.


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

I do not like snakes...but my worse is spiders i can not even think of one with out getting grossed out...I always have to call for my mom to come and kill them..because no one in my life likes them and shes the only one that would kill them.


Aleesha(rebel red):sadwavey:


----------

